# Son du mac sur airport express



## Mancyberspace (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous )

Qu'en pensez vous : J'ai un macbook + aiport express + chaine hifi branchée dessus = musique de itune sur ma chaîne hifi via le réseau bonjour. Jusqu'ici tout va bien; mais voilà je voudrais profiter du son de mon mac (hors itunes) sur ma chaîne, pour écouter le son mes vidéos ou jeux sur mes enceintes... En fait il me manque un truc du genre case à cocher dans préférences système "son" "sortie" "réseau airport" )

Peut-être n'est ce tout simplement pas possible ?


----------



## Alycastre (23 Avril 2008)

Airfoil est ton ami

_Key Features: 
 &#8226; Send any application's audio to: 
   &#9674; AirPort Express units 
   &#9674; Apple TVs 
   &#9674; Other Macs and PCs, with Airfoil Speakers 
 &#8226; Play video locally in sync with remote audio using Airfoil Video Player 
And much more..._


----------



## Jellybass (23 Avril 2008)

Pour les jeux, tu peux oublier, malheureusement. L'envoi du son par le wifi créé un décalage d'une seconde ou deux, et par conséquent le son de ton jeu ne sera pas synchro.

C'est également compliqué pour les DVD. Airfoil 3 propose de synchroniser le son d'un DVD avec l'Aiport Express, mais cette fonctionnalité me semble plus théorique que réelle (corrigez moi si je me trompe).

Pour tout le reste, Aiport Epress + Airfoil, ça déboite.


----------



## Alycastre (23 Avril 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Pour les jeux, tu peux oublier, malheureusement. L'envoi du son par le wifi créé un décalage d'une seconde ou deux, et par conséquent le son de ton jeu ne sera pas synchro.
> 
> C'est également compliqué pour les DVD. Airfoil 3 propose de synchroniser le son d'un DVD avec l'Aiport Express, mais cette fonctionnalité me semble plus théorique que réelle (corrigez moi si je me trompe).
> 
> Pour tout le reste, Aiport Epress + Airfoil, ça déboite.



C'était vrai avant la dernière version, maintenant ils ont intégré un lecteur, Airfoil Video Player, et il n'y a pas de problème de synchro ... Je viens encore de tester à l'instant


----------



## Jellybass (23 Avril 2008)

Ah ? Bon, il va falloir que je rééssaye ce soir.


----------



## Mancyberspace (23 Avril 2008)

Après une absence je lis vos réponse : Merci à Alycastre   pour ce soft qui paraît magique je vais l'essayer dès ce soir....


----------



## Jellybass (23 Avril 2008)

Je viens de rééssayer, et c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait : Airfoil ne permet pas de regarder un DVD correctement avec le son passant par l'Ariport Express.

Le son semble à peu près synchronisé, mais le DVD est lu à environ 3 images par secondes. C'est inregradable. Ça vient peut-être de mon ordinateur, mais il est tout de même précisé que la lecture de DVD par Airfoil en est au stade de développement et qu'aucune garantie n'est fournie.


----------



## fisch_man (30 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous j'hésite a passer en MAC et l'airport express est quelque chose qui pourrait résoudre pas mal de problèmes que j'avais dans mon ancienne configuration, quelqu'un sais t'il si ce problème de décalage du son est toujours d'actualité ?

est ce que l'airport express peut faire passer les sons suivants corretement :

MSN (netmeeting) ?
dailymotion / youtube ?
dvd et div-x ?

Merci.


----------



## fisch_man (30 Décembre 2008)

Bon j'ai fait une nouvelle recherche avec le mot clef "airfoil" et j'ai trouvé beaucoup de réponses à ma question initiale.

Pour MSN un lag sur les sons de mails etc me pose pas de problème.
Pour les DVD DIV-x on peut paramétrer VLC a ce que j'ai vu 2600ms pour recaller l'image par rapport au son. Et meme j'aurai le freeplayer pour assurer cette fonctionnalité.

Cependant qu'en est il de la video/son par MSN ?
Qu'en est il de la lecture sur sites genre daily/youtube ?


----------



## fisch_man (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## titou2307 (1 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à toutes et à tous!

je viens d'acheter l'Airport Express.

ça marche pas trop mal pour le moment. Cependant, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de réponse concrète et claire concernant l'écoute de vidéos youtube (par exemple) via Airport. J'ai téléchargé Airfoil et Airfoil Speacker qui visiblement permettent de tout faire sauf d'écouter youtube ! est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce? 

merci à tous!


----------

